# au droit de+ lugar



## tizón

Hola,

Necesito me confirmen si es correcta esta traducción:

"au droit des sondages a la pelle mécanique..."

----" a tenor de las perforaciones con pala mecánica"????

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tizón,

Deberías darnos la frase entera, sería más fácil para nosotros.

Gracias


----------



## tizón

" A l'époque de notre intervention (Mai 2005), des venues d'eau ont été constatées:
- entre les cotes +0,7 et - o,6 m NGF au droit des sondages à la pelle mécanique"

Espero que esto os oriente...
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tizón,

No tengo muy clara la cosa...

¿En virtud de? ¿según? ¿con relación a? ¿referentes a? ¿en base a?

??????????????'


----------



## Helene13

Hola, 
sería como "à la verticale de", justo abajo verticalemente de donde se hicieron los sondeos o perforaciones.
Saludos
H.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Je suis en train de traduire un cahier de qualité d´un chantier et trouve deux fois l´expression suivante :

Au droit de toute la surface occupée par le chantier...
Au droit de l´emplacement futur des murs de fondation.

Comment traduire "au droit de" qui ne correspond pas ici "a derecho"

Muchas mercis!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Cette expression n'est utilisée qu'en technologie selon le Grand Larousse Encyclopédique. Il en donne la définition suivante:* au niveau de, en face de, à la perpendiculaire de qqchose.*
A toi maintenant de trouver la meilleure traduction.
Salut


----------



## lpfr

"Au droit de la porte" quiere decir "encima de la puerta".

  Au droit de toute la surface occupée par le chantier..."Encima de toda la superficie ocupada por la construcción ..."
Au droit de l´emplacement futur des murs de fondation. "Encima de la futura posición  de los muros de fundación."


----------



## Tina.Irun

Merci à Gurb et Ipfr.
Entendido ahora.


----------



## pejeman

lpfr said:


> "Au droit de la porte" quiere decir "encima de la puerta".
> 
> Au droit de toute la surface occupée par le chantier..."Encima de toda la superficie ocupada por la construcción ..."
> Au droit de l´emplacement futur des murs de fondation. "Encima de la futura posición de los muros de fundación."


 
En apoyo al idioma español, quiero señalar que no se dice "muros de fundación", sino "cimientos".

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

Todas los días te acostarás sabiendo una cosa más. Yo hubiera traducido "au dessus de la porte o par dessus de la porte y hay que decir "au droit de la porte".Muchas gracias, esta es la perla del día.


----------



## yserien

Y gracias a la amabilidad de Ipfr ahora sé que pertenece exclusivamente al lenguaje jurídico francés.


----------



## Posadilla

Hola a tod@as
Necesito traducir la expresión "au droit de...."
Creo que pudiera ser "a la vertical de..." "frente a..." pero no estoy seguro.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Posadilla


----------



## anitamendo

Cúal es el contexto??


----------



## Posadilla

Pienso que el contexto no tiene importancia, ya que es una expresión que se usa mucho en francés. Puede ser au droit de la maison, au droit du pilier, au droit du panneau....


----------



## anitamendo

Mira esta discusión, quizás aclare tus dudas http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=502283


----------



## anouchka11

Porfa no caigo en la traducción de "au droit" en el siguiente contexto: "La voie s´élargit, au point de devenir presque une place, au droit du marché central..." ¿Podría ser "a favor del mercado central" ?
Gracias,
Ana


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Yo pienso que pueda tratarse de una errata:

"*à droite du marché Central*" A la derecha del mercado Central. ???


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Tiene este significado (CNTRL):





> *c)* _Loc. prép., vx._ _Au droit de._ Au niveau de, en face de, à la perpendiculaire de


Diría yo que aquí corresponde a:
- en el alineamiento del mercado / en el mismo nivel que el mercado

(Recuerda que lo primero que hay que hacer es consultar un diccionario)
Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: no te había visto Marcos No, no creo que se trate de una errata... pero puedo estar equivocada por supuesto


----------



## anouchka11

Muchas gracias Marcos, no, no es una errata. Cintia&Martien tienen razón. Muchas gracias. A ver si voy aprendiendo a buscar mejor! Soís de gran ayuda!


----------



## yserien

Lo que sucede es  que "droit" tiene muchas acepciones : "*α)* [En parlant d'un obj.]  Debout, dressé, vertical. _Mur, pli droit; flamme, fumée droite._ Anton. _couché, penché, oblique._ _Il revit un temple au dieu du soleil des anciens Incas du Pérou. Ces pierres droites sur la montagne _(Saint-Exup., _Vol nuit,_ 1931, p. 121) CNRTL)


----------



## rolandbascou

"Au droit de" est une expression semblable à "au droit fil de".
Algo esta en una posición recta respeto a otra cosa.


----------



## marcelanda

Hay algo aquí que no entiendo en absoluto:

réalisation des terrassement en déblais aux *cotes finies au droit de* chaque futur habitat sur pilotis et futurs cheminements bois puis réalisation de ces constructions.  

No, no es _côtes _ni _cotés_, sino *cotes*.

Son los pasos que se llevarán a cabo para la construcción de un pantano y un brazo muerto de río (rehabilitación de un medio natural extremadamente deforestado) dentro de un proyecto de habilitación de terreno para construcción rural.

Aterrazado en desmonte en las XXXXXXXX de cada futura  habitación sobre pilotes y caminos de madera, y posterior construcción de éstos.

Gracias


----------



## jprr

marcelanda said:


> Hay algo aquí que no entiendo en absoluto:
> 
> réalisation des terrassement en déblais aux *cotes finies au droit de* chaque futur habitat sur pilotis et futurs cheminements bois puis réalisation de ces constructions.
> 
> No, no es _côtes _ni _cotés_, sino *cotes*.
> 
> Son los pasos que se llevarán a cabo para la construcción de un pantano y un brazo muerto de río (rehabilitación de un medio natural extremadamente deforestado) dentro de un proyecto de habilitación de terreno para construcción rural.
> 
> Aterrazado en desmonte en las XXXXXXXX de cada futura  habitación sobre pilotes y posterior construcción de éstas.
> 
> Gracias



cotes = medidas ( contexte technique )


----------



## marcelanda

¿Y entonces qué son las "medidas terminadas al derecho de"?
 ¡es que no tengo ni idea!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Cote *es *cota, nivel, dimensión*. 
Hablando de excavaciones, creo que es mejor usar *nivel*.

*Au droit* significa *en la prolongación de*. 

* - en niveles definitivos, en la prolongación de cada futuro...*


----------



## chlapec

A ver, una sugerencia: conformación de terrazas en desmonte en sus dimensiones finales, correspondientes (cada terraza) a los futuros hábitats...
...No estoy seguro, pero mejor que nada...por ahora.


----------



## jprr

Les expressions suggérées par Victor et chlapec contenant l'idée de dimensions finales et d'alignement me paraissent bonnes.

Si je peux éclairer un peu : cotes au droit ce sont
  - les dimensions
  - mesurées "à la verticale de" / "dans l'alignement de"
Après pour la traduction et surtout l'usage dans le bâtiment et les travaux publics je pense que les natifs sont mieux à même de répondre


----------

